# ID help



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Fished today for a couple of hours and could not manage anything but catfish except this one. Can anyone identify it for me? It looks like a pinfish, but bigger that I have ever seen.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

That is one hoss pinfish.


----------



## beach music (Feb 9, 2010)

best way to find out is to filet him and cook him, then you will know !


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Yup nice pinfish


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Pinfish. Caught a 2 lber out bottom fishing once. Cut him up and sent him back down.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

blue pin gill fish


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

*Pinfish*

Pinfish, Caught several large ones fishing Crystal River last week.
Can't wait till I get back to Gulf Shores in April.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Our neighbor's kid caught one that size off Pickens a few years back. We had sheepshead and we fried him up too. Not bad at all!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

hjorgan said:


> Our neighbor's kid caught one that size off Pickens a few years back. We had sheepshead and we fried him up too. Not bad at all!


Didn't someone on here make pinfish sashimi?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Bait.


----------



## Lukeknox (Mar 5, 2015)

Pin


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Actually back in the day I hear they caught big ones here close off shore . The old timers called them USA'S !!!! Said they was very tasty !:yes: Wonder what the largest one on record is?


----------

